# Lang 48/60 patio options? And build quality these days?



## sidpost (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay, I'm in the market for a smoker and I'm considering a Lang or a Shirley Fabrication.  I have seen a lot of complaints on the Lang Quality Control this year.  Have the issues noted on this site and others been corrected?  What would you do with a $3K budget, 48 Delux with options or a 60 Patio with less or no options.

I should note that I generally will cook small but, need the ability to smoke a 100lb feral hog and enough for ~50 people on rare occasions.

TIA,

Sid


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 21, 2014)

Not sure about the Lang quality issues, but everything I've seen about Shirley fab has been great.  I'm actually planning on ordering a trailer model from Shirley right after new year.  

I have to plan my business travel to coordinate picking it up and getting it back to PA.


----------



## icyhot (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the Lang 36 stretch and it's been the best smoker I've ever owned. As far as which size to go for,I'd go with the 60 if the budget allows. Better it be a little bigger than not big enough.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 21, 2014)

icyhot said:


> I have the Lang 36 stretch and it's been the best smoker I've ever owned. As far as which size to go for,I'd go with the 60 if the budget allows. Better it be a little bigger than not big enough.



I always knew women were lying when they said size doesn't matter. Lol


----------

